
‘Worst’ File-Sharing Pirates Spend 300% More on Content Than ‘Honest’ Consumers - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/0-more-on-content-than-honest-consumers-130510/
======
chasing
Interesting article. I'm assuming this increased spending is simply because
they're also the people who enjoy this kind of media the most. If they pirate
films, for example, it's because they love watching tons of films, so they
also pay for more than the average joe.

I wonder, though, if this stat is misleading. If they were paying for content,
would they be spending 1000% more or 2000% more than 'honest' consumers?

~~~
antihero
> if this stat is misleading. If they were paying for content, would they be
> spending 1000% more or 2000% more than 'honest' consumers?

I wouldn't say so, the stat is what they are _actually_ spending.

~~~
graeme
I think he meant, if they couldn't pirate, would they buy _even more_ content
than they do now.

~~~
antihero
Thing is that's a projection and a massively wrong one at that - the sort of
thing that motivates ridiculous anti-piracy laws too. "Hey we have this
demographic that spends lots and pirates - if we can stop them pirating they'd
spend EVEN MORE!!! DRM FOR EVERYONE!!!"

------
incision
I'd like to see the relationship of income to infringement.

It's hard to hoard digital downloads when your primary access to the Internet
comes via a feature phone on a metered plan and you pay $5 each for bootleg
DVDs sold at the barber shop.

It's a bit easier when you have a high-speed Internet connection and a few TB
of storage.

If the 'worst', who make up 3.2% of the respondents, are also part of a top
income segment it would change the perspective quite a bit.

Also, I wonder how honest the 'worst' and 'honest' are actually being.

 _"However, the relationship between infringement and spend is complex and the
claims people make when asked questions about their likely future behaviour
given changes to their options do not always closely reflect their real-life
behaviour."_ [0] Pg. 5

0:
[http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/binaries/research/telecoms-...](http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/binaries/research/telecoms-
research/online-copyright/deep-dive.pdf)

